# Wallpaper scrolling inexplicably gone?



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

I've googled this to hell and back, but haven't found a solution. Figured I'd post here in case anyone knew any reason for this madness?

Edit: After watching some videos of it, apparently this phone never had native wallpaper scrolling? I've only had it for a few days and have been using Nova Launcher mostly, so maybe I just assumed it had scrolling but in reality does not. If so, ignore this topic.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Every Android device supports wallpaper scrolling natively ever since gingerbread, at least.

But it can be disabled from the launcher. Or you might have a theme that doesn't use a scrolling wallpaper. I'm currently using Apex launcher, so I can't pull up the sequence of menu choices that will get you there on Nova, but I know I can toggle scrolling wallpaper quite easily from within Apex settings, although the option to do so is a bit buried behind a few menu choices.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

It is also affected by the number of screens you are using on your phone. Scrolling is noticeable if you have at least 3 active screens, athough I prefer to use 5.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been using Nova and it scrolls just fine, but on the stock moto launcher, there is no scrolling and there doesn't appear to be a way to enabled it. That really baffled me since it's very similar to vanilla AOSP overall.


----------



## Megaroad (Nov 8, 2012)

jld said:


> I've been using Nova and it scrolls just fine, but on the stock moto launcher, there is no scrolling and there doesn't appear to be a way to enabled it. That really baffled me since it's very similar to vanilla AOSP overall.


That's weird, because on stock Moto I couldn't find a way to turn scrolling OFF. On Nova there's a setting to turn it off or on.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

really? if you look in this video, you see that there is no scrolling wallpaper http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxcnNtR5big#t=3m


----------

